# RS4 K-04 turbos back in stock at achtuning with free shipping!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

We just received 11 sets of brand new RS4 K04 turbos in from Borg Warner, we're offering free shipping inside the continental USA.
Just click on the image to go to the product page.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbos back in stock at achtuning with free shipping! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbos back in stock at achtuning with free shipping! ([email protected])*


----------

